# Sigma Adds Three New Lenses to Its Cine Lens Lineup



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

> Brand new introductions to the FF High Speed Prime Line – 28mm T1.5 FF, 40mm T1.5 FF and 105mm T1.5 FF – will be debuted at IBC2018
> *RONKONKOMA, N.Y., Sept. 11, 2018* (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) — Sigma is pleased to announce the development of three new Sigma Cine lenses in the FF High Speed Prime Line: 28mm T1.5 FF, 40mm T1.5 FF and 105mm T1.5 FF. With these additions, the FF High Speed Prime Line now includes ten lenses covering 14mm to 135mm and T1.5 to T2, giving cinematographers even more options to empower their artistic expression and take their cinematic vision to the next level.
> Available for test-shooting at the 2018 IBC Show in Amsterdam from September 14-18, 2018, attendees are welcome to visit the Sigma booth 12.D64 to get hands-on with the new cine lenses.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mac Duderson (Sep 11, 2018)

Help me, Sigma-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope.
We need a EF 28mm 1.4 ART because Canon will never do it.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 14, 2018)

I think it's safe to say we'll be seeing a 28mm and 40mm Art lens? their cinema lineup has always mirrored the Art line up until this point.


----------

